
Show HN: All-in-one automated workspace powered by your web history - Kesava1312
https://digital-brain.co/
======
Kesava1312
Hi there!

Co-founder and CEO of DigitalBrain here We built this product because we were
frustrated copy-pasting links while we took notes and annotated from articles
on the web. Please feel free to sign-up and we will email you with a link to
the Chrome Extension: [https://digital-brain.co/sign-up](https://digital-
brain.co/sign-up)

Here is the demo:[https://youtu.be/hLSRbT-IBOc](https://youtu.be/hLSRbT-IBOc)

Please feel to ask us anything! Looking forward to hearing what you guys
think!

